# Eco Complete Substrate



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be soon upgrading to 120+gal tank and this one will be planted as well. I've been looking at Eco Complete black substrate and wanted to know if anyone's used this before? Is this your only substrate or did you layer another on top of it? How messy is it when cleaning?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know people who love this stuff, and use it a lot

I never did, but it is good stuff..

It is a lighter substrate that grows plants well

No need to wash it, it comes in water already.

You are not supposed to gravel vac planted aquariums, just skim the surface.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

I love Eco complete but boy oh boy is it ever expensive. What I did was I bought 5 bags of Eco and 3 bags of regular small black gravel and mixed it all together. You can't tell the difference between the two and it helped me get my 2.5 inches of depth for the plants. They did wonderful in that tank.


----------

